# ***n.e. Ga machine gun shoot***



## packrat (Nov 18, 2008)

*******THIS SATURDAY*******
LAST SHOOT OF THE YEAR IN RED HILL. FREE ADMISSION, BRING YOUR GUN, MANY MACHINE GUNS AND MILITARY WEAPONS FROM THE PAST TO THE PRESENT WILL BE BLOWING BRASS FROM 9:00AM UNTIL. THE BEST BBQ YOU'LL FIND IN NORTH GEORGIA.
3 CARS TO SHOOT FULL OF HOLES AND CASES OF TANNERITE TO EXPLODE. NAVAL CANNONS ON DISPLAY AND IN ACTION. EVERTHING FROM THE GROUND SHAKING BOOM OF THE CANNON TO THE WHISPER OF SILENCED FULL AUTOS. COME SUPPORT THIS EVENT AND MAKE SURE YOU FIND JOE PARKER AND LET HIM KNOW YOU APPRECIATE HIS DEDICATION TO ALLOW US TO CELEBRATE OUR 2nd AMMENDMENT RIGHT.
MANY FOLKS HERE FROM WOODY'S WILL BE THERE. BRING THE ENTIRE FAMILY, YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN THE GRIPS OF BIG BROTHER WILL STRANGLE THIS TYPE OF DEMONSTRATION AND FREEDOM.

http://www.n-ssa.net/CAROLINA/S2008.MGMF.html


----------



## packrat (Nov 20, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt for the night shift


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 20, 2008)

sounds awsome !!


----------



## packrat (Nov 21, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> sounds awsome !!



come on down and lets do some trading. pm me if you're coming and I'll bring the gun for you to look at.


----------

